

Sailor – A Lua MVC framework - taziden
http://sailorproject.org/

======
monocasa
Since Lua is Portuguese for "moon", is this a Sailor Moon reference?

~~~
etiene
Yes! Thanks for noticing! And the blog app example is called Tuxedo!

~~~
paracaidista
I noticed those release names, too! Made my day.

~~~
etiene
One is glad to be of service! :D

------
justincormack
Nice to see a larger framework that works with ngx_lua/openresty.

~~~
etiene
Thanks! Integration with openresty was a contribution by Felipe Daragon! :D

------
statik_42
This is very cool. I love Lua, though my experience with it is limited to the
few weeks I spent playing around with it as a Source engine scripting language
in Half-Life 2: Sandbox. Still, it was very fun to learn, and I think this is
an interesting application outside of its usual game scripting territory that
I'd love to try out sometime. Great work! Thanks for sharing.

------
kremlin
Viewing this on Chrome on Android. Being built with bootstrap, it's a bit
surprising that the responsiveness of the site is so poor. Screenshot:

[http://i.imgur.com/nnG3zgg.png](http://i.imgur.com/nnG3zgg.png)

~~~
etiene
Sailor's website does not use the bootstrap feature. To be honest I just
picked a random nice-looking open template. It has its issues but it's not
that bad! XD I confess I gotta work on that. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
bratao
Proud to see this kind of project coming from a Brazilian university.
Congratulations !

~~~
infinite8s
You do know that Lua was developed at a Brazilian university (the Pontifical
Catholic University of Rio de Janeiro)?

------
tete
There are a lot of really nice Lua frameworks recently. Lapis is really cool
too:

[http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/)

~~~
etiene
Yes! Orbit is very cool too even though it's not updated often. I'm really
glad to see such a variety of projects in Lua community!

~~~
tete
There seems to be a trend. It's really nice, because just about everything has
a Lua interface these days and you can make nice applications in it. Like Lua
works embedded in databases like Redis or web servers like nginx or operating
system kernels, like NetBSD. And it's really simple to learn and really
performant, especially with LuaJIT.

I always feel like it is showing off with simplicity, while still being a
"normal" language the majority of people easily can get into quickly. I always
like the give the example of my brother finishing games with love2d (basically
just wrapping SDL, especially back then) in a matter of days, without prior
programming knowledge (unless you call basic HTML and CSS programming, no JS).

Out of curiosity: How did you start out with Lua?

~~~
etiene
I study at PUC-Rio where it was created. So I thought it was a matter of honor
to try to learn it! xD Sailor was my first experience with it.

------
vince_refiti
I am surprised you are not using OpenResty, like Lapis.

~~~
etiene
We do have OpenResty support. But sailor doesn't work just with it. It also
works on Apache, Xavante (a lua written server) and Mongoose (a very
lightweight server)

~~~
vince_refiti
Good. I missed reading it when I posted. Thanks for the info!

